

Pixotale - Connecting People Through Visual Storytelling. - robmao
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id866275871?at=11lcpi

======
robmao
We just launched in iOS App Store.

Pixotale is a new mobile app that allows you to create and publish visual
stories in the long form using your photos, videos, audio, text and location.

